
House committee approves bill decriminalizing marijuana on the federal level - swat535
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/20/house-committee-approves-bill-decriminalizing-marijuana-on-the-federal-level.html
======
btmiller
No chance of passing the Senate unfortunately

~~~
tkwj
Some conservative votes could be had if this this were seen as a state's
rights issue. Libertarians should be all in too, except for this bill includes
a tax. Most likely though the problem is getting enough "law and order"
centrists of either party to think outside their box.

~~~
afpx
State’s rights only when it benefits them, sadly.

------
Simulacra
This could be a great chance for everyone to show they can work together and
pass some form of pathway to legalization.

